# U.S. Dollars Coming into the Philippines



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

Is there a maximum amount of U.S. dollars brought in at any one time? Is there a maximum? The purpose is for buying a house.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Best to call the airlines and get that information but I know that anything over $10,000 has to be claimed if not I think they take it, one of the singers "Snoop Dog" recently lost $200,000 or about half of what he was carrying, here's a link to the article.

Snoop Dogg Lost $200000 Of His $422000 At Italian Airport


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

thailen said:


> Is there a maximum amount of U.S. dollars brought in at any one time? Is there a maximum? The purpose is for buying a house.


Max $10K if you Hand Carry. No limit Bank to bank but send it all at one time, do not stack the transactions. 

Ensure you send it to your PI Bank account, no friends, relatives. It's unbelievable how stupid some can be. In Feb 2015 an American visiting our area lost $50k wiring it to his Fiancées sisters bank account. They arrived to buy the house but the sister took all the cash. The cops & NBI are now involved but they had to both return to the states so it's in limbo.

You can't own the land unless you fall into one of these categories http://www.hoppler.com.ph/blog/featured-articles/can-foreigners-own-property-in-the-philippines but you can own the house and everything from the dirt up. Write a 50 year lease. Your spouse as the leasor. Use the money you paid for the land as payment for the 50 year lease & divide the cost of the land by 50 and use that as your annual lease cost. (to be fair if it ever goes to court). Get a receipt from your spouse that the 50 year lease was paid in full. Ensure the lease is written that you as the leasee own everything from the dirt up to include any houses, structures, etc. etc. Write a clause that if she violates any terms of the lease then you get back the amount paid for unused years within 6 months or the property must be sold to get your money back. Be creative & good luck!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

pakawala said:


> Ensure you send it to your PI Bank account, no friends, relatives.


Or marry the right person ....

I don't have any problem and none of the in laws are unemployed. I have remitted money for various purposes and it was all used and accounted properly.

But I do agree with you...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pakawala said:


> Max $10K if you Hand Carry. No limit Bank to bank but send it all at one time, do not stack the transactions.
> 
> Ensure you send it to your PI Bank account, no friends, relatives. It's unbelievable how stupid some can be. In Feb 2015 an American visiting our area lost $50k wiring it to his Fiancées sisters bank account. They arrived to buy the house but the sister took all the cash. The cops & NBI are now involved but they had to both return to the states so it's in limbo.
> 
> You can't own the land unless you fall into one of these categories Can Foreigners Own Property in the Philippines? but you can own the house and everything from the dirt up. Write a 50 year lease. Your spouse as the leasor. Use the money you paid for the land as payment for the 50 year lease & divide the cost of the land by 50 and use that as your annual lease cost. (to be fair if it ever goes to court). Get a receipt from your spouse that the 50 year lease was paid in full. Ensure the lease is written that you as the leasee own everything from the dirt up to include any houses, structures, etc. etc. Write a clause that if she violates any terms of the lease then you get back the amount paid for unused years within 6 months or the property must be sold to get your money back. Be creative & good luck!


Philippine law doesn't allow you.lease from you spouse.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

When leaving the US, you can take less than $10k in cash without declaring it. You can take more than $10k but you have to declare it before leaving.

Straight from the source (US Customs & Border Patrol): 
https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/195/kw/$10000%20cash%20limit/suggested/1


When entering the Philippines, the same rules appear to apply. Bangko Sentral Ng Pilipinas Circular 698 says:
"Any person, who brings into or takes out of the Philippines foreign currency, as well as other foreign currency-denominated bearer monetary instruments, in excess of USD10,000 or its equivalent is required to declare the same in writing and to furnish information on the source and purpose of the transport of such currency or monetary instrument."

Source: http://www.bsp.gov.ph/downloads/regulations/morfxt/morfxt.pdf

And here is the story of an unfortunate soul who brought in too much cash, and didn't declare it:

Japanese national nabbed at NAIA for carrying P21-Million | Department of Finance: Bureau of Customs


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Philippine law doesn't allow you.lease from you spouse.


Please provide a legal source for your statement. 

I and some other Expats in my area have 50 year leases on our properties with our spouses. Each lease was finalized and notarized by Philippine Attorneys. Then the leases were documented on each Land Title by other Philippine Attorneys to show the Foreign spouse had a 50 year Lease on the Land. Then the Leases were indicted in the wills by Philippine Attorney's. All documents show the titled land was leased by the foreign spouse. The leases saved two Expats I know from total loss because it boxed their spouse in from any maneuvers to rip them off when their wives started doing them wrong.

"Investors' Lease Act."


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

Ah, there's the rub! "Information on the source and purpose". She has a receipt for her down payment on the house(purpose) she intends to buy. Now I'm not asking you to rule on her case. Just wondering if they'll want more proof(information) than that.



HondaGuy said:


> When leaving the US, you can take less than $10k in cash without declaring it. You can take more than $10k but you have to declare it before leaving.
> 
> Straight from the source (US Customs & Border Patrol):
> https://help.cbp.gov/app/answers/detail/a_id/195/kw/$10000%20cash%20limit/suggested/1
> ...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Found some more helpful information and contact numbers from Philippine Consulate General web page, here's the link.

Bringing Currency into the Philippines


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Got the warning also...Lol*



ragbone13 said:


> Warning:I'm getting a virus detection when I click this link. Fortunately my AVG caught it.


I got this warning also and it blocked me from connecting I use Avast, maybe a false warning?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gentlemen, Out of caution I have removed the suspect link and all access to it. Running several scans here we had no problems but better safe than sorry.


Jet Lag


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

I bank at a credit union where they know my wife and I very well due to its small size and 20 years of banking there. What we do is go in and fill out and sign the transfer documents prior to leaving, then when and if we need money we call and make the transfer by provided account number and amount needed. You could also write a check from your western bank to your Philippine bank and wait for it to clear.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pakawala said:


> Please provide a legal source for your statement.
> 
> I and some other Expats in my area have 50 year leases on our properties with our spouses. Each lease was finalized and notarized by Philippine Attorneys. Then the leases were documented on each Land Title by other Philippine Attorneys to show the Foreign spouse had a 50 year Lease on the Land. Then the Leases were indicted in the wills by Philippine Attorney's. All documents show the titled land was leased by the foreign spouse. The leases saved two Expats I know from total loss because it boxed their spouse in from any maneuvers to rip them off when their wives started doing them wrong.
> 
> "Investors' Lease Act."


The Philippine family code, you will need to google it. Property bought after the marriage in accordance to the Philippine family code will be communal property so how can you lease it from yourself.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

pakawala said:


> *Communal Property as defined in The Family Code does not translate into "ownership" for a Foreigner in the Philippines*. Your Attorney can share that with you. Foreigners cannot own land in the Philippines unless it falls into one of the categories listed on this website as an example. Rules of Ownership in the Philippines - Rosemarie Galang, Realtor PRC License No. 0001239 (Philippines)
> 
> *Community Property Law concerns the distribution of property acquired by a couple during marriage in the event of the end of the marriage, whether by Divorce or death of one of the parties.* In community property states all property accumulated by a husband and wife during their marriage becomes joint property even if it was originally acquired in the name of only one partner. The states that utilize a community property method of dividing resources were influenced by the Civil Law system of France, Spain, and Mexico.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Thought I would chime in with a recent personal experience... we (wife and I and 4 kids) just arrived 4 days ago. We flew in on Eva airlines Seattle Taipei Manila arrival around noon, on the plane they gave me two forms one for health declaration and the other was a customs form, had to fill out one for each traveler. In the past the form had areas write down what you wanted to declare including the amount of cash. This time there was no place on the form to declare anything. 

Passed through the passport stamping area with no problems, (BTW it has improved quite a bit compared to my last trip 18 months ago) which was where they collected the customs forms I filled out. 

Since we are quite a group with lots of carry-on we were definitely not the first to arrive at the baggage claim area. By the time I got everything situated on four carts I was definitely the last person passing through the declaration area from my flight... we just walked right out, there was no one to declare anything to. Usually there are officers between you and the exit, maybe they all went to lunch but there was definitely no one at the exit desks.

I was prepared to declare the cash I had since it was way over the limit. I can only assume that declaration is now verbal and happens when you exit baggage claim. I, however, never had an opportunity to declare anything. Not sure if that makes me a criminal but I don't think it would be wise to run around asking where I can declare my cash. 

Probably doesn't help much but I know i always like to hear a personal experience.
R


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Raezza said:


> Thought I would chime in with a recent personal experience... we (wife and I and 4 kids) just arrived 4 days ago. We flew in on Eva airlines Seattle Taipei Manila arrival around noon, on the plane they gave me two forms one for health declaration and the other was a customs form, had to fill out one for each traveler. In the past the form had areas write down what you wanted to declare including the amount of cash. This time there was no place on the form to declare anything.
> 
> 
> Congratulations and Welcome. We will be coming from Seattle as well when time comes with one to two kids. Are you there to stay?...What are your schooling plans for your kids? Good luck!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

pakawala said:


> pakawala said:
> 
> 
> > *Communal Property as defined in The Family Code does not translate into "ownership" for a Foreigner in the Philippines*. Your Attorney can share that with you. Foreigners cannot own land in the Philippines unless it falls into one of the categories listed on this website as an example. Rules of Ownership in the Philippines - Rosemarie Galang, Realtor PRC License No. 0001239 (Philippines)
> ...


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Gary D said:


> pakawala said:
> 
> 
> > A pre nup is set up before you marry, are they enforceable in the Philippines?. Anything that gives you control over land as a foreigner will be void, this would include a lease.
> ...


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

As I understand, there is only one way a foreigner can ever legally own real estate and that is upon the death of the Philippine citizen spouse. I have seen this twice in the past 30 years or so of my experience there. This link is not official, but it gets the job done...http://www.islandsproperties.com/resources/realestatelaws.htm


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Yep we are here to stay did the early retirement thing using the 72 t rule, we will also keep our residency ties to my home state of Alaska, which has one of the best home schooling programs in the US. The Philippines allows a parent to home school so that is our plan. We have bee home schooling the oldest for the past 3 years since kindergarten, and the 2nd kid starts this year. Its not for everyone but it definitely fits for my family and I am 100% sure I can do a better job, it really is not that hard plus the education is focused on the needs and aptitude kid. 
*<Snip>*


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks Raezza! Guess that would be an option; we just have not made up our minds yet, but with a 1 y.o. by time we move back there, we'll have plenty of time to sort it all out between home schooling or one of the Brent schools in Laguna or Subic. I plan to check out both extensively. Being a sports guy all my life and growing up in a great small community in NC with great public schools at time and great sports, etc..."Middle America"....I sort of long for my kid(s) to have same opportunities. I could retire any day and just go, but trying hang in there one more year while my older son is Sr in High School here in WA living w/ my Ex nearby. Keep posting on how things go for you all please...also, where are you planning to settle and how or why did you choose the location?.


----------



## Raezza (Jul 2, 2015)

Sorry it took so long to come back... was looking for something else and found this...

We are still here in Pangasinan, living a simple farm life with lots of fruit trees, raising organic wild pigs, sheep, and honeybees for family consumption. I grew up in the city and I guess I always wanted to live on a farm. I am less than an hour away from a city if I need something, 2 hours gets me to Pampanga, 3.5 to Manila. I feel like life is so much better away from the tourist crowds and city life. When we want it we can go visit it. 

I also played lots of sports growing up, when I think about it though, it was always to please my dad, which is a good thing and it was good for me, but it also had bad aspects so I have decided not to push my boys like I was... I'll just guide them in whatever interests them, with a strong farm work ethic as a foundation. 

We are still homeschooling which has been working well for us and the kids. We are thinking to start using a local program called Homeschool Global, one of the requirements for our home state program is a physical presence during the month of Oct so the cost-benefit is better if we go local and remember the goal of having educated kids who grow up to be well-rounded adults.

I have 3 kids in their 20s from a previous life and it is hard not being there having them in my life, but I also remember when I was their age I pretty much did my own thing and my parents were an afterthought. They know where I am and with current tech, we can keep in touch a lot easier than when I was their age. 

Everything is not as perfect as I would like, but I can't imagine it being better than what I have right now, I am so glad I got out of the rat race and had the insight to put $$$ into a retirement account while I was working, I could have pulled the plug earlier and maybe that is one thing I do regret. I was apprehensive when I was in the planning stage, but now that I am in the middle of it, I really had nothing to worry about, I love my simple life.

I hope you were able to get the ball rolling towards making the move, it really is a better life being away from all of the drama, at least it is for me...

Take care
R


----------



## mogo51 (Jun 11, 2011)

thailen said:


> Is there a maximum amount of U.S. dollars brought in at any one time? Is there a maximum? The purpose is for buying a house.


You are correct anything over $10k must be declared. Now that would worry me!!!

Having said that, the hassling of visitors at the airport seems to have become less apparent. I have not been stopped or questioned in last 4 trips.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

mogo51 said:


> You are correct anything over $10k must be declared. Now that would worry me!!!
> 
> Having said that, the hassling of visitors at the airport seems to have become less apparent. I have not been stopped or questioned in last 4 trips.




Declaring the cash is no big deal, you just have to justify how you got it and why you are carrying all that cash. It came from income, here are the pay stubs and bank deposits over time and I intend to buy a house/car/ live large for a year.

When you do put the cash in the bank, you will most likely need all that documentation again as well as the customs form.

When I came for my SRRV I had the option of sending a wire transfer or bringing the cash. I was basically wiring USD 20k to someone I had never met and whose information I got off the Internet, The first referral was from this site for my PRA Agent. The agent refereed me to the bank. I did my due diligence, I got a second internet referral to the fact that the person actually existed and got a Philippine friend to contact her at the bank to verify the information.

I sent the money , still nervous, but had no issues.

If I had brought the cash I would have had to declare it at Customs. One time when bringing over limit cash into Canada I was taken into another room and the cash was counted They wanted total in all currencies that I had on my possession, at the time I had in addition to the 15 k USD, much smaller sums of CAN, AED, AFG, Sterling and euro's, They had to look up all the conversion rates for the equal of about $500 CDN lol) I was not the slightest bit concerned that I had shown over USD15k to two armed agents of the Canadian government in a closed room.

Would you be nervous about showing two armed agents of the Philippine government that much cash in a closed room, just before you leave the Manila airport to get a taxi?

That thought made me more nervous than the wire transfer to someone I never met.

If you "forget" to declare it you are subject to forfeiture of the cash plus a fine. Anyone want to bet that forfeiture without a receipt will result in the promise of no additional fine but of there is a receipt for the cash po then we will have to fine you. 

Remember it is only cash that has to be declared, wire transfers can go through no issues as there is an audit trail on the funds automatically.


----------

